# The Gothic vivarium background project.



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya guys & gals!!

Well it's that time again!! Yes I have a 3x2x2 spare and decided to make another background.

This is it before I started.










And then lined the back, sides and floor with poly.










Then I cut the poly to give it a rock shape and also made a cross and an arch window.


























I also decided to make a stand with pillars. Here's the first stage.










And after a couple of layers of grout and sanded off....










I also got some cool stuff off ebay!! Some clay roses, clay leaves and i'm waiting for a block of fimo to create some vine/stem for my roses.










This is the viv so far. And it's nowhere near finished yet!! I plan to paint the viv in a stone effect.










Got a set of 3 gargoyles off ebay!!!.


















I still have loads of work to do on this project and it's nowhere near finished yet as the background needs more grout and i've ran out LOL. So watch this space......


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

looking good :2thumb:


----------



## vicjim (May 18, 2009)

That looks ace! :2thumb:
Really wish i could do stuff like that :notworthy:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow awesome !!!

What's going in there?


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

looking great so far


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

boabloketony said:


> Wow awesome !!!
> 
> What's going in there?


My small male Boa "Zeus".


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Another layer of grout added today. Some areas need another layer me thinks :whistling2:


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow that is so cool!
Very creative!
i wish i could do something like that! :gasp:


----------



## Requiem (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks fantastic! : victory: I was thinking of doing something similar with dragons rather than gargoyles, and had planned on using purple silk flowers along with various silk leaves, but I absolutely love your clay flowers idea!

Are the clay flowers and fimo totally safe to use in such warm and often humid surroundings?

Can't wait to see the finished viv.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Is the viv made from pine?

Isn't it a bit bright for a goth styled viv, no black?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

it's not finished  

besides, it's looking sexy so far


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Is the viv made from pine?
> 
> Isn't it a bit bright for a goth styled viv, no black?


Hiya,

The viv is made from laminated chipboard. And the viv is'nt finished yet. Still got to paint the inside! And my husband is an airbrush artist so watch this space.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Requiem said:


> Looks fantastic! : victory: I was thinking of doing something similar with dragons rather than gargoyles, and had planned on using purple silk flowers along with various silk leaves, but I absolutely love your clay flowers idea!
> 
> Are the clay flowers and fimo totally safe to use in such warm and often humid surroundings?
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished viv.



It should be fine to use hunny. I'm gonna carefully varnish them anyway once they are stuck in the viv to give them more strength.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

This is looking very impressive so far! :2thumb:


----------



## 55ebailey (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking brilliant can't wait to see it painted, I now have big plans after picking up my first Leo yesterday!!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

But Zeus told me he is a scene kid!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

55ebailey said:


> Looking brilliant can't wait to see it painted, I now have big plans after picking up my first Leo yesterday!!


That's a good looking gecko! I love to see them looknig so well fed! :flrt:


----------



## Scaredy cat (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW i want one!!

:mf_dribble:


I am crap at that sort of thing, wish i wasn't, i wouldn't no where to start or have the patience, good on you :no1:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats gonna look great when finished, i love the idea of little ornaments going on inside the viv. Theres a cartoon in a book i have about fish that shows a flooded basement and a person looking down into it from some steps, i thort i might try and recreate something like it for my newts, but with more detail

anyone know whats best to coat something thats gonna be underwater with?


----------



## 55ebailey (Apr 25, 2010)

Luxy said:


> That's a good looking gecko! I love to see them looknig so well fed! :flrt:


 I bought him yesterday he is my first I have already changed the viv he came in as it was not very good at all, the bills start here and as long as the oh permits they will continue to go up and up.............he he:2thumb:


----------



## Camuk (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking fab, 

Becky I love these threads I get some many ideas top idea on the gargoyles, can I ask what search thread did you use or is it something really simple like gargoyle figurines!

P.S. Can I borrow your husband to airbrush mine when I finish, you can have mine for 24 hours very good at cleaning and an excellent Sunday roast!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Camuk said:


> Looking fab,
> 
> Becky I love these threads I get some many ideas top idea on the gargoyles, can I ask what search thread did you use or is it something really simple like gargoyle figurines!
> 
> P.S. Can I borrow your husband to airbrush mine when I finish, you can have mine for 24 hours very good at cleaning and an excellent Sunday roast!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

On ebay I just did a search for gargoyle and after a couple of pages I found these fellas:
Gargoyle Ornaments Collectable Set on eBay (end time 12-May-10 23:05:33 BST)

They are just the right size too!! 

Today I sanded down the whole viv and gave it a base coat of charcoal grey but still needs another coat and then thats when my husband comes in to do the highlighting and cracks etc. 

Then I get the fun part of creating vines with roses and leaves!! and finished off with glueing in the gargoyles, securing the stand and 3-4 coats of varnish.

I'm sure my hubby would love to help you out if you were closer hunny. I do have some videos on youtube to help you!! if you want me to pm you a link.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok guys and girls!

The viv background has been grouted and sanded down. And two coats of charcoal grey paint applied.

Sorry pictures are not great!! need to get a light tube fitted!


























*But hold on!! it's not finished yet!! My wonderful husband is an airbrush artist!! sveeart.com

So watch this space!! Pics to come very soon!!.*


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Awwww!! My darling talented husband has started airbrushing up my viv for me  I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

cant wait to see this finished!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Well my hubby has now done the highlighting and cracks for me!! I will get much bettter pics once a light tube is fitted inside.

Next step is to give this viv one coat of varnish and then bring on the polymer, leaves and roses followed by more varnishing.









Sorry! Tried using my flash for the next pic and it came out too harsh! LOL.


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

thats legen-wait for it-dary!


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

That's AMAZING.
(But my husband WILL kill me should I try it myself!)


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

YAY!!! Thank you hubby!! I now have a light tube fitted!! 


































*And i'm not finished yet!! watch this space....*


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

:thumb:

Just the right balance.


----------



## 55ebailey (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG that's brilliant


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks guys and gals,

I'm still waiting for my fimo/polymer to arrive so I can make the vines. It was despatched on the 21st and still has'nt arrived which is annoying!! I hate royal mail!! :cussing:


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

all i can say is wow becky! uve smashed it again :no1: cant wait to see it finished with your boy in it, your husband done great on the painting too really sets it off! im too lazy and left mine grout colour lol


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Well I've got today off work and bored out of my head so decided my viv needs a sky!! I have just slapped on the first layer of blue.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Just added a 2nd layer of blue and removed the masking tape. It's looking ace!! Once dry I will add some fluffy clouds.

BTW This idea originally came from Fire Dragon who did it in his viv and I was inspired!! Thanks hunny x


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Sky finally done!!










And a close up!!










The clouds were done with a small sponge and very little white paint to create the fluffy natural look of a cloud.


----------



## dmiles310 (May 1, 2009)

looking good


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Do I spy a little baby hand in one of those pics there? If so, kyoot! :flrt:

Your viv is coming along really well Becky, you should be proud!


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

No offense but I'm not sure how gothic a blue sky is...I would have gone with something dark gray and gloomy, but nonetheless looking good!


----------



## Coxy (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG :gasp: That's amazing! You are very talented and so is your hubby. I am planning on doing something similar one day i doubt it will be as good as that though. I look forward to seeing it finished :2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

My Serpentine Mind said:


> No offense but I'm not sure how gothic a blue sky is...I would have gone with something dark gray and gloomy, but nonetheless looking good!



Hiya hun, I was thinking about going with the whole dark and glooming theme but then I thought about my boa that has to live in it and the last thing I want is him having suicidal thoughts! lol :bash:

So i've basically brightened it up a little for him.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Ginge_1987 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats awesome =)


----------



## Requiem (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking fantastic so far, can't wait to see the clay roses/foliage/etc all in place! : victory:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

If it looks this good now I can't wait until it is 100% done!


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking good. Gothic doesn't necessarily mean dark and gloomy, just a type of architect from the Victorian period. I love it, looks like an old cathedral. And the bright sky stops it from being rather depressing too. :lol2:
Can't wait to see the end result :2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Raych said:


> Looking good. Gothic doesn't necessarily mean dark and gloomy, just a type of architect from the Victorian period. I love it, looks like an old cathedral. And the bright sky stops it from being rather depressing too. :lol2:
> Can't wait to see the end result :2thumb:



Awwww Thank you hunny :blush:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok it's almost there!!!

I have now added the vine, leaves and roses!! What do you think?? Still needs some work done on it and of course a few coats of varnish.

Sorry for the crap picture quality


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! 

what does the latin say??

i tried a latin translator and it said something about dining tables?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Trissai said:


> Looking Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
> 
> what does the latin say??
> 
> i tried a latin translator and it said something about dining tables?


LMAO!!

It says "Protect this home and those who inhabit it".


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

that's beautiful! i love interesting viv displays...very inspiring. gothic style is a winner too!


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Becky Wheeler said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> It says "Protect this home and those who inhabit it".


cool, this is better than 'house of dining tables' lol


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

wow! i love that, looks brilliant

How did you secure the column part onto the background by the way? had a go at something similar (similar in that i was attempting it myself only!) but couldn't really work it out..


----------



## Phil_n (Feb 12, 2010)

The window type thing with the gargoyle would look so cool with a red LED lighting it up. Although wouldnt show brilliantly when uv tube is on.

Looking good though


----------



## Requiem (Mar 22, 2010)

Great job on the vines, very fluid and natural shapes. Looks fantastic :no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

iona_gecko said:


> wow! i love that, looks brilliant
> 
> How did you secure the column part onto the background by the way? had a go at something similar (similar in that i was attempting it myself only!) but couldn't really work it out..



Hi hun,

It's not secured in so I can remove it when cleaning the viv. But I did make 2 small ledges on the backwall of the viv and the top bit of the stand rest on this. 

Might be a problem thought cos a snake is going in this so was maybe thinking of velcro strips on those ledges to give it more strength.


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> It's not secured in so I can remove it when cleaning the viv. But I did make 2 small ledges on the backwall of the viv and the top bit of the stand rest on this.
> 
> ...


You could buy some cheap neodymium magnets, they would hold it no probs and would be easier to clean than velcro they are like £4ish on ebay


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Trissai said:


> You could buy some cheap neodymium magnets, they would hold it no probs and would be easier to clean than velcro they are like £4ish on ebay


Awww thanks hunny!! will have a look!! You guys are great :2thumb:


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

ahh i see! the magnets are a good idea. we were experimenting with one for our cresties but the ledges didn't seem all that secure


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

iona_gecko said:


> ahh i see! the magnets are a good idea. we were experimenting with one for our cresties but the ledges didn't seem all that secure


Neodymium or an n52 magnet will hold it no problems. (N52 are the strongest available-i think-but more expensive) Im sure the magnatural products use neodymium?

Edit: just googled it n52s may be too strong, they can cut through skin if you get your pinkies trapped!! :gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Different i guess! Very nice too


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Ooh looking good.

LMAO at the Suicidal Boa!!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

My Zeus has developed an attitude with me and I won't stand for it! LOL. Need to work some magic on him :whip:

And i'm making him a nice home! Ungrateful little bugger! :lol2:


----------



## sarahanddaz (Oct 25, 2009)

that is awsome wot u gunna put in it x


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks hun. My Boa Zeus is getting this viv.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

That's amazing Becky  I love the flowers and vines, and the latin is lovely. It's all been done so well, can't wait to see it totally finished :no1:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

That viv is amazing!!!!:mf_dribble: Id love to do something like that in my 5x2x2`s sadly my artistic flare only goes as far as stickmen with hats!!!!

Wonder if Royalmail woul deliver my vivs too you.

Youd make a killing doing custom viv insides!!! 

Oi Oi n Out Pete


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome, have you finished it yet? Im sorry if I misread, but what is the background made of?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks guys!! The gargoyles are stuck down and I'm currently varnishing the viv and it's had about 3 coats so far. So one more coat should do it!!. 

Fuzzzzzz, The background is made from poly sheets and covered in grout and then painted/varnished.

I have another background design in my head!! But guess what!! I aint got anymore vivs!! lmao!!.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Becky Wheeler said:


> I aint got anymore vivs!! lmao!!.


Ah, I'm sure you'll have to remedy that  Your artistic flair and hubby's talent cannot go wasted!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Awww!! Well I need a 4x2x2 viv later on so on the lookout for one :whistling2: My husband is gonna kill me!! Too many vivs in our livingroom!! Opps!!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

You need to put a proper snake in there, something that will try tearing your face off every time you go near!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

mrhoyo said:


> You need to put a proper snake in there, something that will try tearing your face off every time you go near!


LOL!! now thats my sort of snake! Zeus has issues but I just grab him and tell him i'm the boss and to stop being silly!.

Nooo I need a cobra!! Anyone got a Cobra I can borrow???......Anyone?? :lol2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Well the goth viv is now officially finished!! I will upload some photos tomorrow once it's all setup.

:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok viv is all now varnished and fully dry!! I had a yellow coloured exo terra water dish so decided it would be nice if it matched the viv!!.










And Zeus in his new home!! He's a bit nervous.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

awesome work, looks amazing.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW looks amazing, and great to see Zeus appreciating it all already, great work 

Fancy coming to do some of mine


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Becky Wheeler said:


> LOL!! now thats my sort of snake! Zeus has issues but I just grab him and tell him i'm the boss and to stop being silly!.
> 
> Nooo I need a cobra!! Anyone got a Cobra I can borrow???......Anyone?? :lol2:


no but ive got a very fiesty and flighty young blood python :whistling2:


awesome job on the viv tho: victory: now you can sit back and admire your work :lol2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks guys and to my wonderful hubby too for his artistic airbrushing talents :notworthy:.

And guess what! I am going to be making another background for someone on the forum!!!. I'm really looking forward to it as I have never made a background for someone other than my own reps.

It's gonna be a while yet though as she's got to get the viv first but the picture I have in my head and what she would like is gonna look pretty awesome!!.


----------



## georgesmummy (Apr 15, 2010)

well done! It looks amazing


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

absolutely awesome  you should make it your job


----------



## bloodhawk (Oct 11, 2009)

I want it for my snails you should so custom make them its awesome


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks guys!! It takes a lot of time and patience to create something like this and so many members on this forum have created amazing backgrounds. I think once you do one background your addicted to make more.

This is background no.7 for me.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Whosthedaddy said:


> image


:lol2::lol2::lol2: Thanks hunny!! Zeus has settled in really well and he even snapped up his dinner lastnight!. He's a good boy:flrt:


----------



## x_firefly_x (Sep 18, 2009)

wow, ok you've had this loads of times now, but I'm going to repeat everyone else anyway, this background is amazing!! I was going to just line my cresties new viv with lino...but after seeing this I am inspired, stuff lino, I'm having a crack at doing a proper background!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

x_firefly_x said:


> wow, ok you've had this loads of times now, but I'm going to repeat everyone else anyway, this background is amazing!! I was going to just line my cresties new viv with lino...but after seeing this I am inspired, stuff lino, I'm having a crack at doing a proper background!



So you should hunny!! Really it's quite simple once you have the know how. You can buy poly sheets off ebay cheap! And the grout ready made, paint and varnish all from homebase.

This viv cost me roughly £35 to make. But it can vary in price.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Ok viv is all now varnished and fully dry!! I had a yellow coloured exo terra water dish so decided it would be nice if it matched the viv!!.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Good god that is freaking awesome! :flrt::notworthy:


----------



## x_firefly_x (Sep 18, 2009)

Becky Wheeler said:


> So you should hunny!! Really it's quite simple once you have the know how. You can buy poly sheets off ebay cheap! And the grout ready made, paint and varnish all from homebase.
> 
> This viv cost me roughly £35 to make. But it can vary in price.


Ooo thanks for that, was wondering where on earth I would get poly sheets from lol!! heehee I think I have my first project for the summer in the pipeline


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Well done, that looks absolutely amazing


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Thats brilliant!! Well done!! :no1:
I must have been at the end of the line when they were handing out artistic talent!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks like my next project is going to have an australian rocky theme to it!! Very different from what I normally do! But i'm really looking forward to the challenge! And I hope the person i'm doing it for likes the end result.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Looks like my next project is going to have an australian rocky theme to it!! Very different from what I normally do! But i'm really looking forward to the challenge! And I hope the person i'm doing it for likes the end result.


That sounds wonderful! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Ok viv is all now varnished and fully dry!! I had a yellow coloured exo terra water dish so decided it would be nice if it matched the viv!!.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


HOLY COW...THAT'S AWESOME!!! (I got a Royal named Zeus as well, commonly shortened to Zu) If there's a robbery in your house and that is missing...it wasn't me!:whistling2: No, just joking, I wouldn't. I'd have to fly to the other side of the world (or close to it)  But that truly is awesome.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

:notworthy: Awesome. It has all come together so well! You (and your hubbie) have done a monumental job on this. I wimped out of a poly build and have gone for a naturally planted viv instead. Hope it works out!


----------



## scarlettdecourcier (Mar 27, 2010)

That is so incredibly cool. Kudos! :no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Awww Thank you hunnies!! I'm on the lookout for a 4x2x2 beech viv but finding it hard to find one localish. I have the background bug!! God damn it :bash:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Just to let everyone know that Zeus has settled in really well and i'm ordering bits for my next viv even though I have'nt got a viv yet :lol2:


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

woah!!! nice =]

what would be kool is if you painted it black, and then put red or purple L.E.D's around the cross =]
at night it would really stand out =]

(sorry if somebody has anlready said this, i didnt look through all the pages or posts) =]

very nice! xD


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Looks like my next project is going to have an australian rocky theme to it!! Very different from what I normally do! But i'm really looking forward to the challenge! And I hope the person i'm doing it for likes the end result.


what's that going to be for bek?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

cbarnes1987 said:


> what's that going to be for bek?


I'm making a background for someone of RFUK. And it's going to house a Bredli python. She wants it to represent were it comes from which is Australia.

Something a little like this... Red rocks with maybe some ledges and a sky. I'm seeing her tomorrow to talk about more.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Becky Wheeler said:


> I'm making a background for someone of RFUK. And it's going to house a Bredli python. She wants it to represent were it comes from which is Australia.
> 
> Something a little like this... Red rocks with maybe some ledges and a sky. I'm seeing her tomorrow to talk about more.
> image


:no1: looking forward to it hun


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Becky Wheeler said:


> I'm making a background for someone of RFUK. And it's going to house a Bredli python. She wants it to represent were it comes from which is Australia.
> 
> Something a little like this... Red rocks with maybe some ledges and a sky. I'm seeing her tomorrow to talk about more.
> image


Iv got the background bug now lol 
mines almost finished, an I am absolutely astounded by how well the dry brushing works for a stone effect. Il put a full thread up in the next week. Iv got an old 3 foot fish tank I used 2 keep piranhas in an a load of poly left over So I'm thinking of making a fake rock effect like your Australia theme for a Leo my oh is after. Have u got any ideas how you would go about it as I don't want it to be like every other rfukers Leo vivs. Cheers chris. Oh pm if you want save jacking this thread.... Again lol


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Video is going to be uploaded to you tube tonight! So will post a link at some point.:2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Video now up on you tube!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1gu67G6zNY


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Amazing! So very very cool! May have to do something interesting like this when i get my snake! ..... Now gotta decide what snake .... then what sort of background to do.... Done one fake background so far for my tokay but your vivs are soooo much better!!!


----------



## julie.r (May 30, 2010)

*wow*

wow........... just seen your video on u tube ............fantastic
well done you it looks amazin wish i had your tallent
an awesome home for your snake :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

julie.r said:


> wow........... just seen your video on u tube ............fantastic
> well done you it looks amazin wish i had your tallent
> an awesome home for your snake :2thumb::2thumb:


Thanks hunny!! It was'nt that difficult once I got started. I think the main thing is patience!. I'm sure you could come up with an amazing background if you put your mind to it.



bumbleyjoe said:


> Amazing! So very very cool! May have to do something interesting like this when i get my snake! ..... Now gotta decide what snake .... then what sort of background to do.... Done one fake background so far for my tokay but your vivs are soooo much better!!!


Thanks hunny!! Now do you want a snake that's going to go beyond 6ft?? or something smaller?? I own common boas and Rainbow boas and both are a pleasure to keep!. Royals and corns are also beautiful and don't grow that big So perfect if your limited to space.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats looks friggin awesome, love the flowers


----------

